# How big of a HDD?



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

Looking to increase the size of my HD in my 60gig PS3, is there a limit as to how big of a hard drive it will accept? I have my eyes on a WD Scorpio Blue 640gb, just want to make sure it will work.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive seen people typically use 500Gb HDD's all the time with no issues. Ive also never heard of any kind of limit. As long as its a standard sized hard drive, then in it goes and away you go :T


----------



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

Sweet, heading to best buy now! Will report back and tell how it goes.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm using a 500GB HDD, a buddy of mine is using a WD SB 750GB for his and right now I'm eyeballing WD SB 1TB on newegg and have yet to pull the trigger.


----------

